# Renegade Clutch Clothing Fashion Show



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

A few shots from a fashion show I attended this evening at Le Blanc Ultra Lounge here in San Antonio. I was just shooting Chelsea and a new model Kelly but I got some decent ones of the other models as well. 

One thing, I really needed a strobe and not just a flash gun. The flashes just don't recycle fast enough and they really heated up quickly. I ended up switching between the SB-600 and SB-800 a few times which resulted in missing a few shots. 

With that said, a strobe would have been tough to use simply because of the crowd. Myself and the other photographer had two bouncers keeping people out of our way and we still got bumped. 

Fun event, not anything like the wedding debacle I came to despise in one outing. One HUGE gripe though, what kind of bar doesn't carry Shiner Bock?!?!?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That looks like it was fun to shoot. Do you have an external power pack for your flashes? That will greatly speed up the cycle time.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Considered the powerpack, but they all looked to be around $300-$500. Couple that with the price of an SB-800 and then I'm in the same price range as a Hensel 500 watt Pro-Integra Plus with the built in wireless. 

Now if I do shoot some more of these, which they really don't give you great images, I might consider picking up a pair of 250 watt Hensels for it. I just can't see shooting that much cash into flashguns.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Alright, I'll bite. What's up with the contrast on the two guysand the peacock compared to the other two?


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> Alright, I'll bite. What's up with the contrast on the two guysand the peacock compared to the other two?


Smoke. Lots and lots of friggin smoke machine smoke. The two good ones are within 7-8' of me, the others are walking on the runway coming toward me yet.

The problem here is that there were three models on the runway at any one time. I could only get them directly in front of me at one position, but I was shootng the left riser as well. Sometimes the smoke machines would fire and I'd get a big nice shot of white reflected light and that model's five seconds in front would be up and he/she'd move to the second position, 5 seconds there, then back to the position at my left.

In person the smoke made for a great effect because it was that heavier stuff that stays low to the ground. Problem is that the smoke generators were on the second floor nestled in the club lighting. Once it diffused, I ended up with those odd ball bad contrast shots.

There were 10 models with 5 outfits each and I only got 19 images, with only really about 6-7 decent ones. Not exactly a good ratio. I'm certain that my good ones came at the point right before the smoke machines fired again so there was maximum diffusion from the previous shot.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Here's an example of the smoke we had to work with. 

Auto Contrast takes care of it, but I hadn't really tinkered with it until tonight. I posted those when I finished them yesterday morning after the shoot.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I used to have a body like that. lol


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

the smoke machine must have been frustrating at times. i do like the quirky aspect of the haze though. it's not gentle on the eye but it gives good character to the backgrounds. the closeups have quite an ethereal glow about them.

rosesm


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

The glow is due to Guassian blur applied pretty heavy in Photoshop.


----------

